# P&S Trophy Rock Trip - Saturday, April 28th.



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys this is it. I've booked the Katherine with Andy and Sam for Saturday, April 28th. The trip will be limited to the first 6 that sign up. We've already got 1 - me, so I'm looking for 5 more. This yrs trophy season is short - only 28 days. So PLEASE only respond if you're 100% certain you're going. Maybe someone will catch that elusive 50"er. I'll PM the details to those that are on board for this trip.

Just got a PM from Andy -*You got it brother. If you get enough for a 2 day tourney or more than 1 boat is needed for the 28th we can acoomodate that too. thanks !*
OK, Anyone up for a 2 day mini tournament? I am. We can also take another 6 for the other boat.


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

im down for that how much is it


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BTW we'll be trolling for the big ones so no need to bring any gear. I can't post the cost so I'll PM those interested. Thanks guys. Almost forgot







in any form allowed on any fishing boat.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Well dang Ill have to leave my Banana nut muffin at home


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

In.


----------



## wanderboy (May 26, 2011)

catman said:


> Almost forgot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheap shot, but i deserved it. :b


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm in ... please PM more info!


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

hey catman pm me wit the info thanks


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

on a saturday! im in


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Cat I'm in!!


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

I told you I'm in and got no reply


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

wanderboy said:


> cheap shot, but i deserved it. :b


 You ain't never gonna live that down bro


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

steveo1985 said:


> I told you I'm in and got no reply


You'll get one later today.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Here's the low down.

WHAT: P&S Spring Trohphy Rockfish Trip
WHEN: Saturday, April 28th 
WHERE: Launching out of Deale MD
WHO: All interested.
TIME: Be Onboard by 6:00 AM
COST: $120.00 Per Person (Includes Mates Tip) 
Charter Operator: Captain Andy Gotsis & his son Captain Sam Gotsis aboard the "Katherine"

No need to bring any fishing gear since we'll be 100% trolling.


----------



## Striper_MIKE (Aug 9, 2010)

Looking forward to it! Will there be some kinda cut-off date for payment? Just curious ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Striper_MIKE said:


> Looking forward to it! Will there be some kinda cut-off date for payment? Just curious ...


Mike just bring the $ with you. Once you commit you're on the hook for $120.00. Those that don't show can expect a visit from *The Men In Black.*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK guys WTG. The "Katherine" is *SOLD OUT* with the first 6 anglers. The 6 lucky guys are:

Catman
Metro Man
Steveo 1985
Stink Bait
Striper Mike
Surfnsam

Andy & Sam have agreed to hold a second boat in the event we get 6 more but they can't hold that boat too long. They have other customers who will fill it quickly. In fairness to them I'm cutting off reservation on Sunday Feb 12th. We need 6 to assure the 2nd boat. The nice thing about having the 2nd boat is that we can hold a mini tournament between boats. Thanks guys.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Interested in making the trip for the 2nd boat. Please pm pricing info.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm in if there is still room. PM sent.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sam just read the earlier post above. All the info is there.

Fishing Geek you're 1st on the list for the 2nd boat and first on the wait list for the 1st boat in the event anyone drops out by Feb. 12th. Wish you had responded a few days earlier.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Btt


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

me too, but that's what I get for missing a few days on the site. Hopefully we'll get a few more people and fill the 2nd boat.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

YES! its going to be a long 3 months


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dang, 407 views to this thread and only 8 interested in catching a trophy rock. We need 4 more....anyone else interested? Just fishing with Captains Andy & Sam is worth the trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

UP DATE ON 2ND BOAT

Just received PM from Capt. Andy saying that the 2nd boat has been booked for the 28th. However he is making his boat the "Katherine"
available for Sunday the 29th. SamBlam and FishingGeek - Can you guys make it on the 29th? If we get 6 for the 29th I'll come along to help out on the boat. Thanks guys.


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Either day works for me


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hope a few more sign up this weekend. That 50"er is waiting for one of us. Now that would be some braggin' rights.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

WOW, there seems to be no more interest in the 2nd boat. Oh well at least there'll be 6 very happy fishermen.


----------



## transamsam98 (Sep 21, 2009)

Catman we can keep this threat up and keep interest in it and when/if the 29th gets booked I can report back to the threat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

transamsam98 said:


> Catman we can keep this threat up and keep interest in it and when/if the 29th gets booked I can report back to the threat.


Will do Sam. There's probably some folks that are interested but are a little hesitant to commit this early which is understandable. I just don't want them to miss out since trophy charters start book in January. By the time trophy season is here all the charters are booked solid.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just in case some are having a problem getting permission to go fishing here's something that just might help.


----------



## Stink-bait (May 14, 2011)

Cat- very cool. I think I'll use it the next time I go just to see the reaction.


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

Well I cant commit completely because of how early it is and I don't know if I will have the cash for it when April comes around. Do you know what the schedule for the trip is as i would have to leave almost 3 hours early to get there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sam, it's an 8 hr trip. We'll leave the dock at 7:00 AM and return around 3:00 PM. That sure makes for a looooong day. I could do it my younger days as I did a few times leaving from Rudee Inlet but now it's a 2 night stayover for me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Not looking too promising for the Sunday boat. Sure would like to see a few more sign up. Unlike most charters where you pay in advance, we are given the prevlige (sp?) of paying the day of the trip.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm interested in going. Where does the boat leave from? And is space available for Saturday?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hueski said:


> I'm interested in going. Where does the boat leave from? And is space available for Saturday?


Here's the low down.

WHAT: P&S Spring Trohphy Rockfish Trip
WHEN: Saturday, April 28th 
WHERE: Launching out of Deale MD
WHO: All interested.
TIME: Be Onboard by 6:00 AM
COST: $120.00 Per Person (Includes Mates Tip) 
Charter Operator: Captain Andy Gotsis & his son Captain Sam Gotsis aboard the "Katherine"

No need to bring any fishing gear since we'll be 100% trolling.

The slots for the Saturday trip are filled. The Sunday boat only has one confirmed angler so there's room for 5 more.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

Count me in for the Sunday trip.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hueski said:


> Count me in for the Sunday trip.


That's fantastic.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Iffin it is gonna happen, I can do the 29th, be fun to get out. And, no Navy football game that day!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

shaggy said:


> Iffin it is gonna happen, I can do the 29th, be fun to get out. And, no Navy football game that day!


Shaggy we'll make it happen my old friend. Thanks & look forward to fishing with you. Go


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Samblam said:


> Well I cant commit completely because of how early it is and I don't know if I will have the cash for it when April comes around. Do you know what the schedule for the trip is as i would have to leave almost 3 hours early to get there.


Hey Sam, if you can hit the Sunday trip, you could come up Saturday, got a spare room as daughter is away at college. Get a good night sleep, then you can either head home from there, or back here, and head out to home Monday morning. Let me know, Imma trustworthy, decent human being, just dont ask Nick or pray for guidance from Clyde, hat80, they give me a bad recommendation. JK

(excellent GOAT there Nick!)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Things are looking up for the 2nd boat. So far we have:

Fishing Geek
Hueski
Sam Blam - Not yet confirmed
Shaggy.

Come on guys we need two more. Looking to have a mini tournament between the two boats or at least a big fish pool. Details will follow later.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Hat80 was ok in my book too, we had many good times. RIP Clyde old friend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

turboandy said:


> Hat80 was ok in my book too, we had many good times. RIP Clyde old friend.


Clyde was like a big brother to all of us back in the day. I have many fond memories of fishing with him. I treasure the photos I have. He's keeping an eye on us. RIP my dear friend.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Pass.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We'll keep this active thru the end of March then I'll post it on Tidal Fish to fill the spots on the second boat.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just keeping the thread alive. Still need 3 more to fill the second boat.


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

Naa I won't be there I got no heads up on anything


----------



## steveo1985 (Apr 6, 2010)

Plus my boss is paying to have us on a boat that date anyway


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

steveo1985 said:


> Naa I won't be there I got no heads up on anything


Not sure what that means but OK.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Fishing Geek, steveo1985 has dropped out on the Saturday trip so the slot is yours. The Sunday trip is on the fence. Stevo I appreciate the early notification. Thanks


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Excellent. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## prettygeek (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey Guys any space available on the sunday boat?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

prettygeek said:


> Hey Guys any space available on the sunday boat?


Absolutely! We have a spot just waiting for you.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We still have a few openings available for the Sunday trip. Captains Andy & Sam offer a fishing experience that you'll not forget. Sure you can fight the crowds at SPSP and maaaaaaaaybe you'll catch that trophy rock - can't deny that. However, to fish a private charter with only 5 other anglers is over the top. You don't want to be reading about the trip and seeing pics of monster rock when you could be part of the excitement. *VERY*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

As of this morning it looks like we have one opening left for the Sunday trip.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

Nick, per our conversation Sam and I have booked another party for Sunday April 29th. Still looking forward to fishing with everyone on the 28th. Thanks for giving us the heads up my friend


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Andy, sorry we couldn't get enough for the Sunday trip but I really appreciate the early notification from those that had to drop out. Those things happen. Were going to have a fun time on the Saturday trip - can't wait.


----------



## turboandy (May 30, 2000)

catman said:


> Andy, sorry we couldn't get enough for the Sunday trip but I really appreciate the early notification from those that had to drop out. Those things happen. Were going to have a fun time on the Saturday trip - can't wait.


Agreed bother and thanks again


----------

